# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Andrew Bryniarski

## GunTotingHipGangster

aka Lattimer from the program. He isn't nearly as big now as he was then, but does anyone know if he ever competed?

these were the only decent pics i could find

----------


## GunTotingHipGangster

one more...this one was when he was getting a little smaller

----------


## MFT81

actually he played leatherface in the last texas chainsaw massacre

but what movie show? is the last pic from?

----------


## GunTotingHipGangster

yes he did...he also had a part in pearl harbor as a boxer
that last pic is from "Any given sunday"...he was an offensive linemen
the biggest ive seen him was in the program

----------


## tranzit

i wondered what happented to latimer.

----------


## Timm1704

wow he looks awesome in that last pic. great traps. the exact look im going for

----------


## IronReload04

Yaaaaaaa!!!!! Starting Defense!!!!! A Place At The Table!!!! Huhuhahah Ya

----------


## GunTotingHipGangster

> Yaaaaaaa!!!!! Starting Defense!!!!! A Place At The Table!!!! Huhuhahah Ya


i love that part
then he proceeds to bash car windows out with his head

haha musta been the 'roid rage '  :Aajack:

----------


## DDDNTZ

He was at least 40# bigger in Hudson Hawk, a weird movie with Bruce Willis.

----------


## suckysucky

> i love that part
> then he proceeds to bash car windows out with his head
> 
> haha musta been the 'roid rage '


Ya of course people always act like that when their on roids. It's what they do to you. ha

----------


## J.S.N.

he's a dick. he's mean to black people in higher learning.

----------


## IronReload04

ya think thats really 315 on the bar, or just hollywood plates?

----------


## squatdaddy

> ya think thats really 315 on the bar, or just hollywood plates?


hollywood plates... don't think they would risk the insurance while on set...

----------


## eatit

scary lookin' dude.

----------


## flyguy7

I never saw the program (and have always gotten sh*t for it from a bunch of dudes on my team) but i though he looked like a monster in any given sunday

----------


## RageControl

Hes the only reason anyone watches the program lol. Looked like an animal in that movie  :7up: 

Anyone remember the streetfighter movie based on the arcadegame? he was zangief

----------


## Ejuicer

Here's a few more.

----------


## PlasticFuture112

Ah, Sagat......Street Fighter and the good ole days.....Wheres Jean Claude?

----------


## RA

Heres another from hudson hawk..I saw an interview with him not to long ago..he looks old.

----------


## Prime

i believe he used to compete but moved into acting. I red a short thing he wrote saying how he was irritated how he auditioned for batman but a small rubber clad michael keaton took the part.

----------


## goldenFloyd

Ejuicer - is that first pic of Andrew as Lobo a promo or was there actually a movie about the Lobo comics made?

----------


## goldenFloyd

actually found the full movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9ooZYjF0mI "Lobo paramilitary special"

----------


## CSAR

They made a Lobo movie? How did they slip that under the radar?

----------


## goldenFloyd

$2,400 budget with support from fans.

----------


## juice_305

that was a great movie going to go buy it!!!

----------


## nilrac

Sorry to drag this up, but Andrew is a friend of mine. He was actually much heavier in Any Given Sunday than what he was in The Program. And the weights he did in that scene from The Program were real, not Hollywood  :No No: . What's more is they had to do a couple of takes of that scene, so when he kicked the barbell, he *really* was angry about it!

And yes, he did used to compete. There was a video on YouTube recently, of him competing at 19 years old, his physique was immense even then! He doesn't bodybuild anymore, but he is still in decent shape for his age and a huge guy. If the right movie role came up, then he'd hit the gym again I'm sure, and he'd get blown up again pretty quickly, that's for sure. But for now, he is just enjoying himself after a long, long time as a body-builder.

Helluva guy too. Although very much a party animal these days... !

----------


## FRANk THe TANk

the program gave my GF the wrong impression of AAS, thanks Latimer!

----------


## BigBlack

Coach "It's time to ring the bell boys, Who wants to ring the bell!"
Latimer " Ding -ucking Ding!"

That's my favorite line in that whole movie.

----------


## IronReload04

we're only down 10.....

----------


## thetank

> actually he played leatherface in the last texas chainsaw massacre
> 
> but what movie show? is the last pic from?


haha really? thats ****in awesome.
that 315 he cleans then shoulder presses like 10 times is so fake its ridiculous...hes an a-n-i-m-a-l tho

----------


## no13TheHammer

Hate to dig this up from the archives but I lifted with Andrew for a little while back in the burbs of Philly a long time ago when we were in our early 20's. I would not say we were close friends at all, we never hung out other than at the gym but at Worlds gym we would have little mini competitions there so you could develop a routine, sort of practice for the real thing if that was a goal of yours. I am sure a few people found it helpful that went on in that direction. He did a few of those. 
Actually him and Chick O won most of those.
For the record, how he wears his hair in the movie "The Program" he got that from me.
Hell I still wear my hair like that today!

hahahahah

J

----------


## oldschoolfitness

made a damn good leatherface . was blown away the first time i heard he was playing the part

----------

